# Hey from Aussie.



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome. My name is Ellen 
I am from NSW, what state are you in? Feel free to PM me and chat.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

well thank you, and if i need any help i will ask.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok sounds good.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome!!!! i am from australia to (SA) ....and i know how expensive horses can be!!!!!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and im happy to knwo that there are people out there who know what i feel about horses being so EXPENSIVE!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome  Another Aussie i see, i like that! Australia people are quite awesome  Hope you have a great time on the forums and that you like it


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

HorseChic said:


> Welcome  Another Aussie i see, i like that! Australia people are quite awesome  Hope you have a great time on the forums and that you like it


Thank you and us aussies can be awesome when we want to be.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome fellow aussie  I'm a WA girl myself


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, it's nice to see more aussies on here


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hey Ella. Nice too see you on here, your ridings improving so much and I'm really proud of you.*

* Your welcome to ride my horses whenever you like *


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Naww i love you maddie  can't wait till we hang/ ride again together its so much fun for me to learn.


----------



## GEScott71 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Go Aussie!*

Welcome - I'm new here too. I love Australia! I'm an American, my wife is from South Australia, we met in Western Australia (Port Hedland), and now live in Florida - brought 2 Australian Brumbys over here with us.

_________________________
www.downundercolour.com
Home of the beautiful homozygous paint stallion Chief!


----------



## Margarita (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi from Qld and yes horses can get expensive !!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Another Aussie, I'm from South Australia... own 3 horses at the moment - VERY expensive!! I have next to no outside of horses life at the moment due to limited income at present. 
Keep holding out, you'll get yourself a horse eventually  But for now, save money while you can!


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forum. im from WA


----------

